
Twitter Shares Slide on Revenue Concerns - larrys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/twitter-shares-slide-on-revenue-concerns-1445977370
======
larrys
To get past the paywall just google "Twitter Shares Slide on Revenue Concerns"

~~~
aaronbrethorst
[https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Twitter...](https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Twitter+Shares+Slide+on+Revenue+Concerns&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

~~~
larrys
Yeah I always forget that.

Btw, dns for (aaronbrethorstphotography.com) in your profile isn't resolving.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
re my website: it seems to be working fine for me... Can you check again?

~~~
larrys
It worked a bit later for me when I tried (maybe a half hour later) and it
works now. (Nice photos!)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
How strange...I host the site on Squarespace, and I wonder if there was a
temporary Squarespace outage, or something.

Also, thanks! If you happen to work in the Bay Area, a photograph of mine will
be hanging at uBe Art in Berkeley a week from tomorrow: [http://www.ube-
art.com/#!exhibitionnovember/c1wfb](http://www.ube-
art.com/#!exhibitionnovember/c1wfb)

more at
[http://www.aaronbrethorstphotography.com/events/2015/11/4/fr...](http://www.aaronbrethorstphotography.com/events/2015/11/4/from-
where-i-stand-berkeley-ca)

